# New EMD Diesels in India



## jis (Mar 20, 2016)

This video is for CSXFoamer, our resident EMD aficionado....

It shows two massive EMD units pulling a very long passenger train The lead unit is a WDP-4D (Wide i.e. Broad Gauge, Diesel Passenger class four, Dual cab) and a WDG-4 (Wide Diesel Goods class four). Massive amount of horse power in combo. Actually the WDP-4D is out on its first commercial run after induction into duty, so it is backed by the WDG-4.



Notice the dual AAR and chain link transition coupler on the front of the locomotive.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow ! Thanks for sharing ! I counted 28 cars !!!???


----------



## jis (Mar 20, 2016)

The WDP-4s routinely operate at upto 130kph (82mph) and are possibly geared for at least140kph (88mph). They are currently manufactured in India under license by DLW Varanasi.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 20, 2016)

If you find yourself on the platform at the wrong end of a 26 coach Indian train, it is not going to be a restful start to your train ride!

Most Indian trains need to be quite long, it is a very popular mode of transport, and demand is heavy.

I liked the flag waving from the loco, and noted at least one passenger boarding the train from the track side. 

Ed.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 22, 2016)

What language was the top script when they were showing three at once?


----------



## jis (Mar 22, 2016)

Top one is Tamil, next is Devnagari, one of the two scripts in which Hindi/Hindustani is written and the official script of the Indian national language Hindi, and the third of course is English/Roman.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 24, 2016)

jis said:


> Top one is Tamil, next is Devnagari, one of the two scripts in which Hindi/Hindustani is written and the official script of the Indian national language Hindi, and the third of course is English/Roman.


Thanks, I should have guessed that....


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Apr 4, 2016)

Very interesting! Even though I'm not much of an Indian Railways person.


----------

